# job seekers benefit backdated



## Deirdre 14 (27 Feb 2008)

Hi, 
3 weeks ago I had to leave my job due to stress in work,  I have registered for JS benefit but havent received anything from Soc Wel Office to say when I will get the benefit.  Would anyone know if this is backdated or do I just get the benefit from the date Soc Welfare decide.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Feb 2008)

Payments will be backdated if applicable.

When did you register/claim?


----------



## Deirdre 14 (27 Feb 2008)

I left work on 7th Feb and made a claim on 12th Feb. This is the first time I have ever been on the dole in over 20 years.  I told the SOc Wel the reason I left work, so I hope I dont have to  wait 9 weeks as I have read in previous threads.

thanks


----------



## tomred1 (28 Feb 2008)

3 weeks isn't a long wait. It would be paid fom the date you made the claim, did you ask them about back-dating? I know it only a couple of days but sometimes it is overlooked.


----------



## mcb (28 Feb 2008)

Hi
I recently started on Job Seekers Benefit.  It took five weeks for me to get my first payment as Social Welfare apparently is extremely busy etc etc.  It will be backdated to the day that you went into the Social Welfare office and you will get a big cheque then.  Also you dont get paid for the first three days after your claim.  
After waiting 4 weeks i did ring my local welfare office to see what the delay was and Welfare Officer said that she will deal with it straight away as I have said that I had bills to pay etc etc and needed the money so I did get it the following week.
So it might be worth ringing you local office and just ask what the waiting time is at the moment.


----------



## gipimann (28 Feb 2008)

Don't forget that while you're waiting on a Social Welfare payment, you may be entitled to Supplementary Welfare Allowance (SWA) from the local Community Welfare Officer (CWO).   SWA is a means-tested payment, and, if you qualify, you can receive a weekly payment until your Jobseeker's is sorted.    Any money paid by SWA is refunded from the arrears of Jobseeker's Benefit.

The CWO is based at your local health centre.


----------



## elcato (28 Feb 2008)

The minimum wait in Dublin is about 4 weeks but I've heard of up to 8 weeks. The money is backdated to the day you first signed. The SW will assess your claim based on the fact that as long as you didn't decide to give up work voluntarily (in your case it was not as it was too stressful), they will not penalize you the first 8 weeks. If you're worried go and see them and as suggested above if you really need money now go to your local health centre (which is stressful in itself to be honest).


----------



## Black Sheep (29 Feb 2008)

It appears to me that you may have made the wrong application. If stress was the problem surely you would have gone to the Doctor and go on Illness Benefit before making a hasty decision to give up work. A couple of weeks on Illness Benefit may have helped you to make a different decision.


----------



## BountyHunter (29 Feb 2008)

Black Sheep said:


> It appears to me that you may have made the wrong application. If stress was the problem surely you would have gone to the Doctor and go on Illness Benefit before making a hasty decision to give up work. A couple of weeks on Illness Benefit may have helped you to make a different decision.


 

Absolutely agree here. What was causing the stress? Is there a possible case of constructive dismissal? If so I think you made the wrong decision, instead of wasting tax payers money by giving up work you should have taken your case to the labour courts.


----------



## Deirdre 14 (29 Feb 2008)

I was on Illness Benefit for several weeks prior to resigning, so it wasnt a hasty decision to leave a job I`d been in for 8 years. I dont think I am wasting tax payers money as I`ve paid PAYE/PRSI for 20 years and never claimed JS benifit in that time.

As for the reason for stress, I dont think a forum like this is the place to put personal information on.  I worked in the Legal Profession so bringing a case of constructive dismissal is near impossible.


----------



## BountyHunter (29 Feb 2008)

Deirdre 14 said:


> As for the reason for stress, I dont think a forum like this is the place to put personal information on. I worked in the Legal Profession so bringing a case of constructive dismissal is near impossible.


 
Your response gives me the impression that maybe you think there is a case but are too afraid to take it to the labour courts? What have you to lose now, i mean you've already resigned.
Sounds like your an educated person so why not move on and get a job elsewhere rather than going on the dole?
Or is it a case that you simply are not cut out for the line of work you were employed? Maybe a change of career is in order.
BountyHunter.


----------

